# J9093, J9070, J9080 and NDC #'s



## jcroly (Feb 8, 2010)

I work for a payer and we require the J code to be billed with the NDC #. The problem is that we have a provider billing J9093, J9070, J9080 and there are no valid NDC's at this time. What should the provider do if we require it but there is no valid NDC?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 8, 2010)

My HCPC II book went home with someone else so can you tell me which drugs these are?  Also the NDC#  should be on the vial or the drug packaging.


----------



## jcroly (Feb 9, 2010)

*J9070, J9080, and J9093.*

Cytoxan.  The issue is that the drug can only be ordered (and there are only active J-Codes / NDCs) for this drug in the 500 mg, 1 g, or 2 g quantities.  However, we have providers who are administering the drug in the 100 mg or 200 mg quantities (because the amt is dependent on the person weight and type of cancer)which have no active NDC #'s.


----------

